# Havre De Grace



## Moghue (Jan 15, 2013)

Just wondering who will be vending there on the 20th of december.


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Randy Seiler from E&K Dart Frogs (E and K Best Buys) is usually there. Contact him if there's anything specific you're looking for.


----------



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

Perran Dart Frogs will also be there


----------



## Moghue (Jan 15, 2013)

just curious if anyone will have any salamanders at all


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Moghue said:


> just curious if anyone will have any salamanders at all


I don't think Michael Shrom does Havre de Grace. You missed him this past Saturday in Hamburg. He does ship - suggest you PM him here on Dendroboard (Michael Shrom), asking that he put you on his monthly email availability list. I PM'd you a copy of his December List...


----------

